# Will a Vittoria Evo Pave 700x27 tubular will fit in the rear of an Addict?



## bikerbrad (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd like to put a set of Vittoria Evo Pave CG Tubular 700 x27's on my pretty wide new version Zipp 303's....but don't know if that will fit in the rear triangle of my Scott Addict...anybody try this? I'm thinking the 700 x 24 size is a safer bet, but would like to do the 27's as that setup will definitely fit in the rear of another bike this set up would see duty on. It seems I had a set of the Michelin Pro 3's in a 700 x25, which on those is more like a 700 x 28, on some Hed C2 clinchers that just missed fitting....but I've never seen a pr of these 700 x 27 Evo Pave's in the flesh, so I'm not sure how big they are. I know a lot of the Pro Teams run these 700 x 27's in Pari Roubaix, but many of those bikes are not normal road frames.....


----------

